# Help! Pilates and insilin



## freesia (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi all. I need some advice. I do pilates and am finding that after it my bs is too low to drive home. (I'm currently sitting in my car waiting for someone to come and get me!). I often get a lift but would like to know what is best to do prior to the class as when i drive i don't want to ge sitting in a car park alone for long. Would it be best to have less insulin with my meal before class ie. change my ratio just for that meal, or eat a few more carbs? Its not like being at a gym where i could stop and have a snack if needed. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## freesia (Aug 22, 2019)

Just got home and had a look through my records. Consistent lower bs after class although not always too low to drive. Maybe change ratio for just the meal before? I would ask my dsn but she discharged me back to GP care.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Aug 22, 2019)

You can either have less insulin before or have a snack without insulin it depends on the timings of meals and when your Pilates is what works for you. 10g of carbs is what’s usually suggested for my daughter but it may be different for you. We go for a mix of almonds and dried fruit or some berries and yogurt if we’re well organised but otherwise a couple of crackers or boring biscuits or sometimes a banana. It depends on what works for you. You may find a bit of diluted fruit juice or a few sweets works as well for you. It’s just judging the timings. Exercise can push the glucose into the cells mechanically instead of relying on the chemical assist from insulin as something like Pilates can do that very efficiently so you will need less insulin or more glucose to compensate.


----------



## freesia (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you for your quick reply. My meal is usually around 6.30 and the class starts at 8 so i might experiment with less insulin or a biscuit halfway through the class...anything to avoid sitting in the car park on my own after!! Will put hubby on stand by as well while i try these.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 23, 2019)

freesia said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. My meal is usually around 6.30 and the class starts at 8 so i might experiment with less insulin or a biscuit halfway through the class...anything to avoid sitting in the car park on my own after!! Will put hubby on stand by as well while i try these.



I do Pilates three times a week. As has been suggested a reduction in your Bolus insulin before your class, or additional carbs will work, and you will need to try out different options to find how much you need and what suits you.  

I have found the Libre has helped me a great deal to keep things level during my classes.  I can easily check as I move from one piece of equipment to another, and pop a JB to head off a low (enabling me to walk home after without the excuse for a coffee and cheese scone, bother).  

With Badminton I find a more active sessions will result in my BG rising straight afterwards, and I head off that by eating a very small snack after the game.  Counterintuitive but it stops my liver dumping some glucose to top me up.  I can then manage my levels with appropriate meals depending on the timing of the game. 

I am guessing that as you have been discharged back to your GP you are on Mutilpe Daily Injections (MDI). If you are interested in getting a pump this difficulty could help your case.  You would need to find out what the criteria are for your area.  You would need to get back into the hospital clinic to achieve this.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 23, 2019)

freesia said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. My meal is usually around 6.30 and the class starts at 8 so i might experiment with less insulin or a biscuit halfway through the class...anything to avoid sitting in the car park on my own after!! Will put hubby on stand by as well while i try these.


I have on a number of occasions had to get OH to come and collect me when things have gone awry, as it is quicker than waiting the 45 min after the hypo.  The joys of T1!!

Off to Pilates.  The reason I mentioned a pump before is it enables me to turn down the pump, adjusting my basal insulin,  before the class whenever it is which makes things a lot easier, with fewer call outs for post hypo assistance..


----------



## freesia (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi SB2015. I am on Apidra before meals and Lantus at night. I was only diagnosed T1 around 18 months ago so i'm still learning really. The DSN gave me a Libre but use testing strips atm. I think i will have to self fund the sensors if i want them but not sure  how much they are or whether i can afford them. The DSN discharged me because my HbA1c came down to 6.2. I will try reducing the dose before i go to pilates next...alternatively get a space at the back and sneak a biccie.


----------

